# Holy Fark!  Grand Champions from our board!!!



## Captain Morgan

Jack W and  Finney make up a team called Pigs on the Wing(till the next contest anyway).  Other major team member is jethro and Jack's wife Mary.

Just to let you know, they just won Grand Champions of the Pretigious Palmetto Pig Picking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beat Jacks Old South and Pig Pounda Kappa, and everydamnone else!!! =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Griff

Lads (and Mary), you make us all proud. Great job!

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan

There were over 70 teams.

our boys won

first in shoulders

4th in whole hog

and Grand Champions!  Over 6000 piggarollas!

Other categories were ribs and sauce.

Simply amazing.  Congrats guys.


----------



## Greg Rempe

_*WOW*_...great job Finney and Jack and the rest of ya'll !!!  I hope Finney's head will fit in to the SOTB lot!  

Beating Myron Mixon is certainly a feather in the cap...be proud! =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Woodman1




----------



## Finney

Howdy Boys and girls...  I'm tired.
Fun and exciting weekend.  Jack pulled this whole thing together and the rest of us were pieces in the puzzle.  Everything went very smooth and there were no really hectic moments or nothing that cause any of us to freak.
I'm sure either Jack or myself will go into more detail tomorrow.


----------



## allie

Congrats!  That's awesome everyone!  Keep up the good work! =D>  =D>


----------



## Jack W.

A huge thanks to my teammates.  Jeff Schrauger(Jethro Bodine) his wife Adrith, My wife Mary, Chris Finney, Michael and Kathy Peavey, and Charlie, who's last name slips me.  We pulled together and earned a State Championship.

Stellar performance.  

 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> 

It was Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bruce B

CONGRATULATIONS!! Excellent showing folks...you do us proud!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Way to go guys !
 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Way to go folks!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

all right guys, you've slept enough!!

*WE WANT PICS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Finney

Pictures will be coming.  Hundreds were taken (not by me). 8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Way to go guys.  Couldnt be any happier.  Now, STOP competitng!


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Jack W and  Finney make up a team called Pigs on the Wing(till the next contest anyway).  Other major team member is jethro and Jack's wife Mary.
> 
> Just to let you know, they just won Grand Champions of the Pretigious Palmetto Pig Picking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beat Jacks Old South and Pig Pounda Kappa, and everydamnone else!!! =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>




Now thats how ya win all or nothing. WAY TO GO YALL!!!


----------



## Helen_Paradise

Good job!!!  =D>  All you needed was that woman's touch!  :!:


----------



## Puff1

Good job guys =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Way to go guys.  Couldnt be any happier.  Now, STOP competitng!



I agree!  leave something for the rest of us you selfish bastards!


----------



## Captain Morgan

*Wake up Jack!!!!!  We want pics!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jack W.

Here is a start.  As Finney noted, there were hundreds of pictures taken by many cameras.  It will take a few days to get everything together.  On behalf of the team, Thank You for all of the congrats.  We had a pretty good day. 

http://ephotohut.com/gallery.php?u=ryzinsmoke&g=PPPP



Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

Big trophies, bigger check!!!  Woo Hoo!

Mo pics!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Here is a start.  As Finney noted, there were hundreds of pictures taken by many cameras.  It will take a few days to get everything together.  On behalf of the team, Thank You for all of the congrats.  We had a pretty good day.
> 
> http://ephotohut.com/gallery.php?u=ryzinsmoke&g=PPPP
> Jack



Great start ... keep em coming !


----------



## DaleP

Unbelievable! Way to go!
 =D>


----------



## WalterSC

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Here is a start.  As Finney noted, there were hundreds of pictures taken by many cameras.  It will take a few days to get everything together.  On behalf of the team, Thank You for all of the congrats.  We had a pretty good day.
> 
> http://ephotohut.com/gallery.php?u=ryzinsmoke&g=PPPP
> 
> 
> 
> Jack



Great pics that Hog looked great as usual , congrats on the BIG win , Grand Champion WOW!!!


----------



## oompappy

Good Work!!!!!! Congrats on the Big Win!!!!


----------



## john pen

Congrats on a job well done !!!


----------



## Finney

Here's some more pictures.


----------



## WalterSC

Finney said:
			
		

> Here's some more pictures.
> []




Nice pics yall look like yall had a blast, thanks for sharing !!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Is it just me ... or does Finney look way out of place?
 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Is it just me ... or does Finney look way out of place?
> :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:



No, but he does look like he should be best friends with Alton Brown! Great job again guys, nice pics Chris! Looks like everybody had a great time!


----------



## Captain Morgan

are there any pictures where Finney isn't drinking?


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> are there any pictures where Finney isn't drinking?


The ones where I'm working.  No, I'm drinking in some of those too.

Hint: If you see a Sierra Mist can... That's straight Wild Turkey.  That's the only way I could get it out of the Sponsor's Hall.


----------



## WalterSC

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Is it just me ... or does Finney look way out of place?
> :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:




He looks like Alton Brown from the food channel to me !!


----------



## Captain Morgan

looks like Thomas Dolby to me.


----------



## Puff1

WalterSC said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me ... or does Finney look way out of place?
> :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like Alton Brown from the food channel to me !!
Click to expand...

Alton Brown for sure  
Finney I thought you were an old man


----------



## Finney

Jeff E said:
			
		

> He looks like a cross between Alton Brown & Dwight Schrute from The Office to me.


That is really wrong Jeff.  :badgrin:


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are there any pictures where Finney isn't drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> The ones where I'm working.  No, I'm drinking in some of those too.
> 
> Hint: If you see a Sierra Mist can... That's straight Wild Turkey.  That's the only way I could get it out of the Sponsor's Hall.
Click to expand...


The Sierra Mist can was stuck in his hand most of the afternoon.   Finney disappeared to the Corporate Area and came back a changed man.  Maybe it was the Wild Turkey Girls!! [-X 

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

Hell, I'm surprised he came back at all!


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hell, I'm surprised he came back at all!


I had to help carry the trophies.


----------



## Finney

Here's a link to some more pics. http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Uc=13iukx1u.9mkwgo0i&Uy=9q5nwm&Ux=1
Hope it works.


----------



## Finney

Scoring:

*2006 South Carolina State Grand Championship Scoring

TEAM NAME
CHAMP TOTAL

Pigs on the Wing
2006 Grand Champion !!
788.6*

Pig Pounda Kappa
788.4
Jacks Old South BBQ
788.2
Smoke Signals & Bad Boys
787.4
Carolina Traveler
785.8
Smoke Shack BBQ
783.6
Alveron Cooking Team
783.1
Blackjack BBQ
782.9
Aiken County Misfits
782.8
Bayou BBQ
782.7
Three Little Pigs
781.5
Burbages BBQ Crew
780.7
Pig N Time
780.6
Cookin 4 Fun
780.2
Soggy Bottom Boys
779.5
Brittons BBQ
778.9
Hog Tied BBQ
776.9
Southern Brothers PIT
775.9
Sumter Sublime Swine
775.7
Stumps BBQ
775.3
Taste of Wando
775.0
Bone Heads
775.0
Breelands BBQ
774.8
Fatback & Porkheads
774.5
Crazy Dutchman Catering
773.8
Grills Going Wild
772.9
Southern Comfort
772.3
Mama’s
771.7
DeForest Gibbs Worldwide
769.6
Country Boys
769.1
Mikes Catering
768.9
Charleston Ham Bonz
768.7
Team JBQ
766.7
Round Man Ribs & BBQ
766.0
Butt Masters
764.1
Robo Smokers
750.0


----------



## Finney

Scoring:

*2006 RIBS SCORING
TEAM NAME 
RIBS TOTAL*

Pig Pounda Kappa
397.5 - FIRST
JB Smokeshack
396.9 - SECOND
Classy Cookers
395.9 - Third
Blackjack BBQ
394.6 - Fourth
Jacks Old South BBQ
394.5 - Fifth
Smoke Signals & Bad Boys
394.0

*Pigs on the Wing
393.7 (seventh)*

Soggy Bottom Boys
393.1
Grills Gone Wild
393.0
Taste of Wando
392.5
Carolina Traveler
392.3
Bayou BBQ
391.5
Brittons BBQ
391.2
Hog Tied BBQ
391.1
Three Little Pigs
390.6
Smoke Shack BBQ
390.6
Hog Divers
390.6
Southern Brothers PIT
389.1
Charleston Ham Bonz
388.8
Bone Heads
388.6
Mikes Catering
388.2
Sumter Sublime Swine
388.0
Pig N Time
387.7
Cookin 4 Fun
387.0
Alveron Cooking Team
386.3
Stumps BBQ
385.6
Round Man Ribs & BBQ
385.3
Aiken County Misfits
384.9
Team JBQ
384.8
Crazy Dutchman Catering
384.8
Grills Going Wild
384.6
Country Boys
384.4
Fatback & Porkheads
384.0
Tuckahoe Roasters
383.6
Southern Comfort
383.6
Breelands BBQ
383.6
Mama’s
383.4
Butt Masters
382.1
Robo Smokers
378.7
Runaway Pigs
377.3
Burbages BBQ Crew
374.2
DeForest Gibbs Worldwide
370.7
Full Moon Cookers
365.1


----------



## Finney

Scoring:

*2006 SHOULDERS SCORING

TEAM NAME
SHLDR TOTAL

Pigs on the Wing
394.9 - FIRST*

Aiken County Misfits
394.0 - SECOND
Carolina Traveler
393.5 - Third
Smoke Shack BBQ
393.0 - Fourth
Pig N Time
392.9 – Fifth
Grills Gone Wild
392.3
Cookin 4 Fun
391.5
Alveron Cooking Team
391.5
Smoke Signals & Bad Boys
391.4
Bayou BBQ
391.2
Three Little Pigs
390.8
Burbages BBQ Crew
390.6
Stumps BBQ
389.7
Pig Pounda Kappa
389.3
Southern Comfort
388.7
Grills Going Wild
388.3
Mama’s
388.3
Sumter Sublime Swine
387.3
Crazy Dutchman Catering
387.0
Jacks Old South BBQ
386.7
JB Smokeshack
386.5
Soggy Bottom Boys
386.4
DeForest Gibbs Worldwide
385.8
Fatback & Porkheads
385.3
Phatt Daddy
384.7
Runaway Pigs
384.6
Bone Heads
384.1
Taste of Wando
382.2
Butt Masters
382.0
Hog Tied BBQ
381.0
Mikes Catering
380.7
Round Man Ribs & BBQ
380.7
Blackjack BBQ
379.2
Southern Brothers PIT
377.4
Team JBQ
376.3
Brittons BBQ
374.8
Boss Hog & Hog Trough
370.0
Charleston Ham Bonz
367.0
Country Boys
361.3
Robo Smokers
361.1
Breelands BBQ
357.9
High on the Hog
351.1


----------



## Finney

Scoring:

*2006 WHOLE HOG SCORING

TEAM NAME
WHOG TOTAL*

Jacks Old South BBQ
393.7 - FIRST
Smoke Signals & Bad Boys
393.4 - SECOND
Alveron Cooking Team
391.6 - Third

*Pigs on the Wing
391.5 - Fourth*

Breelands BBQ
391.2 - Fifth
Fine Swines
391.0
Pig Pounda Kappa
390.9
Three Little Pigs
390.7
Burbages BBQ Crew
390.1
Capt'n Pig & Q Crew
390.0
Fatback & Porkheads
389.2
Aiken County Misfits
388.8
Cookin 4 Fun
388.7
Blackjack BBQ
388.3
Sumter Sublime Swine
387.7
Brittons BBQ
387.7
Kinard Cookers
387.1
Boss Hog & Hog Trough
386.9
Southern Brothers PIT
386.8
Crazy Dutchman Catering
386.8
Looneys
386.6
Bone Heads
386.4
Carolina Traveler
386.3
Hog Tied BBQ
385.8
Porkys III
385.6
Carolina Pit Crew
385.1
Country Boys
384.7
Smoke Shack BBQ
384.1
DeForest Gibbs Worldwide
383.8
Bayou BBQ
383.7
McAdoos
383.5
Tuckahoe Roasters
382.9
Taste of Wando
382.5
Hog Wild of L.A.
382.4
Team JBQ
381.9
Bar B Cuties
381.3
Grills Going Wild
380.9
Pig N Time
380.7
Stumps BBQ
380.6
Wine & Swine
380.1
Charleston Ham Bonz
379.9
Mama’s
379.5
Southern Q-N-Stew
379.4
Phatt Daddy
379.2
Rum Gully Soup Kitchen
378.8
Full Moon Cookers
378.8
Mikes Catering
378.5
High on the Hog
377.1
Countryboy Enterprises
377.1
Round Man Ribs & BBQ
376.5
Southern Comfort
375.9
Team Otis & Raes Cleaners
374.2
Robo Smokers
371.3
Soggy Bottom Boys
369.6
Hog Divers
368.7
Butt Masters
363.2


----------



## Captain Morgan

all I can say is wow.


----------



## WalterSC

Not bad at all!!!!!


----------



## chris1237

Congrats  The pics are great thanks for shareing.


----------



## Bobberqer

Just wanted to say congrat to you guys.. well done... hope you do it again in the near future...


----------

